
Ask HN: Do you use more than one cloud hosting provider? - mylomitch
Do you use more than one cloud hosting provider and if you do why do you use more than one?
======
cimmanom
Nope. Too much overhead for a solo developer or small team. One cloud provider
already eats more time than we want to devote to ops.

And the purported benefits of multi-cloud setups are vague, handwavy, "maybe
some time in the future" risk mitigation suggestions.

Since AWS won't be disappearing on short notice, we're not particularly
concerned about having to pack up and go on short notice. Yeah, it'd be a lot
of work, but why do that work up front AND incur ongoing double maintenance
costs (in terms of time) on the < 2% chance that we'll decide we need to
switch providers some time in the next decade?

------
QuinnyPig
Don't do it until you've got a reason to. You're giving up a lot by trying to
make a given workload work between providers. Pick a horse, stick with it
until you have to change that for business or technical reasons.

------
xoxu
Depends on the activity and what i'm storing, like if i want to be safe i use
more than 1 for sure , but sometimes i only use 1 for some projects since i
don't really like having alot of hosting providers in my hand

~~~
mylomitch
Thanks for the reply. Who have you had most success with? I'm trying to decide
who to go with on a new project.

------
btown
If it’s simple enough to go on Heroku, we use Heroku to remove much of the
need for devops. More complex things require us to drop down to AWS services
directly.

~~~
mylomitch
Cool. Is it a pain to manage 2 different providers though?

